# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون الاستثمار الليبي

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم ( 5 ) لسنة 1426 ميلادية 

في شأن تشجيع استثمار رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية 



مؤتمر الشعب العام 

تنفـيذاً لقرارات المؤتمرات الشعبية الأساسية في دور انعقادها العادي الثاني للعام 1425 ميلادية والتي صاغها الملتقى العام للمؤتمرات الشعبية الأساسية واللجان الشعبية والنقابات والاتحادات والروابط المهنيـة ( مؤتمر الشعب العام ) في دور انعقاده العادي خلال الفترة من 25 إلى 30 شوال الموافق من 4 إلى 9 الربيع 1426 ميلادية . 

وبعد الإطلاع على الإعلان عن قيام سلطة الشعب . 

وعلى الوثيقة الخضراء الكبرى لحقوق الإنسان في عصر الجماهير. 

وعلى القانون رقم (20) لسنة 1991 أفرنجي بشأن تعزيز الحرية . 

وعلى القانون التجاري وتعديلاته. 

وعلى القانون رقم (37) لسنة 1968 أفرنجي بشأن استثمار رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية . 

وعلى قانون ضرائب الدخل رقم (64) لسنة 1973 أفرنجي . 

وعلى قانون الجمارك رقم (67) لسنة 1973 أفرنجي . 

وعلى القانون رقم (1) لسنة 1993 أفرنجي بشان المصارف والنقد والائتمان. 

وعلى القانون رقم (1) لسنة 1425 ميلادية بشأن نظام عمل المؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية 

صاغ القانون الآتي 



المادة الأولى 

يهدف هذا القانون إلى تشجيع استثمار رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية لإقامة مشروعات استثمارية في إطار السياسة العامة للدولة وأهداف التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وعلى الأخص :- 

· نقل التقنية الحديثة . 

· بناء العناصر الليبية الفنية . 

· تنويع مصادر الدخل . 

· المساهمة في تطوير المنتجات الوطنية بما يساعد على دخولها للاسواق العالمية. 

· تحقيق التنمية المكانية . 

المادة الثانية 

يسري هذا القانون على استثمار رأس المال الأجنبي المملوك للمواطنين العرب الليبيين ورعايا الدول العربية والأجنبية في المشاريع الاستثمارية . 

المادة الثالثة 

في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات الآتية المعاني المقابلة لها ما لم تدل القرينة على غير ذلك :- 

الجمـاهيرية = الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية العظمى . 

القانــون = قانون تشجيع استثمار رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية . 

الأمـين = أمين اللجنة الشعبية العامة للتخطيط والاقتصاد والتجارة . 

الهيئــة = هيئة تشجيع الاستثمار . 

اللائحة التنفيذية = اللائحة التي تصدر تنفيذاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 

رأس المال الأجنبي = ( القيمة المالية الإجمالية التي تدخل إلى الجماهيرية العظمى ) سواء كان مملوكاً لليبيين أو أجانب تنفيذاً لنشاط استثماري . 

المشروع = أي منشأة اقتصادية تؤسس وفق أحكام هذا القانون ويكون من نتيجة عملها إنتاج سلعة للاستهلاك النهائي أو الوسيط أو سلعة استثمارية أو لتصدير أو تقديم خدمة أو أي منشأة أخرى تعتمدها اللجنة الشعبية العامة . 

المستثمر = كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري وطني أو أجنبي يستثمر وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون . 

المادة الرابعة 

ينظم هذا القانون استثمار رأس المال الأجنبي الداخل للجماهيرية بأحد الأشكال التالية :- 

العملات الأجنبية القابلة للتحويل أو ما يقوم مقامها والواردة بالطرق المصرفية الرسمية . 

الآلات والمعدات والأجهزة وقطع الغيار والمواد الأولية اللازمة للمشروع الاستثماري . 

وسائل النقل غير المتوفرة محلياً . 

الحقوق المعنوية مثل : براءات الاختراع والتراخيص والعلامات والأسماء التجارية اللازمة لإقامة المشروع الاستثماري أو تشغليه . 

الجزء المعاد استثماره من أرباح وعوائد المشروع . 

وتنظم اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية تقييم الحصص العينية الداخلة في تكوين رأس المال المراد استثماره في الجماهيرية . 

المادة الخامسة 

تُنشأ هيئة تسمى ( هيئة تشجيع الاستثمار ) تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية المستقلة تتبع اللجنة الشعبية العامة للتخطيط والاقتصاد والتجارة ، ويصدر بإنشائها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة بناء على عرض من الأمين يحدد مقرها القانوني وأمين وأعضاء لجنة إدارتها ، وتنظم اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية عقد اجتماعات الهيئة والإجراءات الإدارية اللازمة لإقامة المشروع . 

المادة السادسة 

تعمل الهيئة على تشجيع استثمار رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية والترويج للمشاريع الاستثمارية بمختلف الوسائل ولها على الأخص :- 

· دراسة واقتراح الخطط المنظمة للاستثمار الأجنبي والإشراف على الاستثمارات الأجنبية في البلاد . 

· تلقى طلبات استثمار رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية وتحديد مدى استيفائها للشروط القانونية ودراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع الاستثماري ورفع توصياتها بالخصوص إلى الأمين. 

· جمع ونشر المعلومات وإعداد الدراسات الاقتصادية المتعلقة بإمكانيات الاستثمار في المشروعات التي تساهم في التنمية الاقتصادية للبلاد . 

· اتخاذ الوسائل الكفيلة باستقطاب رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية والترويج لفرص الاستثمار بمختلف الوسائل . 

· التوصية بإعفاءات أو تسهيلات أو مزايا أخرى لمشاريع تعتبر مهمة بالنسبة لتطوير الاقتصاد الوطني أو التوصية بتجديد الإعفاءات والمزايا الواردة في هذا القانون لفترة زمنية أخرى ، وترفع توصياتها إلى الجهة المختصة . 

· النظر فيما يعرضه عليها المستثمرون من شكاوى أو تظلمات أو منازعات ناتجة عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون مع عدم الإخلال بحق المستثمر في التظلم والتقاضي . 

· دراسة تشريعات الاستثمار ومراجعتها من حين إلى آخر ورفع مقترحاتها المتعلقة بتطويرها إلى الجهة المختصة . 

· أية اختصاصات أخرى تسند لها من اللجنة الشعبية العامة . 

المادة السابعة 

يشترط في المشروع أن يحقق كل أو بعض الأتي :- 

· إنتاج سلع للتصدير أو المساهمة في زيادة الصادرات منها أو يكون من نتيجته الاستغناء عن استيراد سلع بصفة كلية أو جزئية . 

· توفير مواطن عمل لليد العاملة الليبية والعمل على تدريبها وإكسابها المهارات والخبرات الفنية . وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية شروط وأوضاع تشغيل العمالة الوطنية . 

· استخدام تقنية حديثة أو علامة تجارية أو خبرة فنية . 

· تقديم خدمة يحتاجها الاقتصاد الوطني أو المساهمة في تحسينها أو تطويرها . 

· دعم الروابط والتكامل بين أنشطة ومشروعات اقتصادية قائمة أو تخفيض تكاليف الإنتاج أو المساهمة في توفير مواد ومستلزمات تشغيل لها . 

· القيام باستغلال أو المساعدة على استغلال مواد خام محلية . 

· المساهمة في تنمية وتطوير المناطق النائية أو المتخلفة اقتصادياً. 

المادة الثامنة 

يسمح بالاستثمار في المجالات الآتية :- 

· الصناعة . 

· الصحة . 

· السياحة . 

· الخدمات . 

· الزراعة . 

· أي مجال آخر يحدد بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة بناء على عرض من الأمين. 

المادة التاسعة 

يمنح ترخيص استثمار رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية من قبل الهيئة بعد صدور القرار بالموافقة على الاستثمار من الأمين . 

المادة العاشرة 

تتمتع المشاريع المقامة في إطار هذا القانون بالمزايا التالية :- 

أ) إعفاء الآلات والمعدات والأجهزة اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع من جميع الرسوم والضرائب الجمركية والضرائب ذات الأثر المماثل . 

ب) إعفاء التجهيزات وقطع الغيار والمواد الأولية اللازمة لتشغيل المشروع من جميع الرسوم والضرائب الجمركية المفروضة على الاستيراد والرسوم والضرائب الأخرى ذات الأثر المماثل لمدة خمس سنوات . 

ج) إعفاء المشروع من ضرائب الدخل عن نشاطه لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ البدء في الإنتاج أو في العمل حسب طبيعة المشروع ويجوز تمديد هذه المدة إلى فترة إضافية مدتها ثلاث سنوات بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة بناء على عرض من الأمين. 

كما تتمتع الأرباح الناتجة عن نشاط المشروع بهذه الإعفاءات إذا أعيد استثمارها ويحق للمستثمر ترحيل الخسائر التي تلحق بمشروعه خلال سنوات الإعفاء إلى السنوات اللاحقة . 

د ) إعفاء السلع الموجهة للتصدير من ضريبة الإنتاج ، وإعفاؤها من الرسوم والضرائب المفروضة على التصدير عند تصديرها . 

هـ) إعفاء المشروع من ضريبة الدمغة المقررة على المحررات التجارية والمستندات التي يستخدمها . 

لا تشمل الإعفاءات الواردة في الفقرات ( أ ، ب ، د ) من هذه المادة الرسوم المفروضة مقابل خدمات كرسوم الميناء والتخزين والمناولة . 

المادة الحادية عشرة 

لا يجوز التصرف في الآلات والمعدات والأجهزة وقطع الغيار والمواد الأولية المستوردة لأغراض المشروع بالبيع أو التخلي عنها إلا بموافقة من الهيئة وبعد أداء الرسوم والضرائب الجمركية المقررة على استيرادها . 

ولا يجوز استعمالها لغير الغرض الذي منح الترخيص من اجله . 

المادة الثانية عشر 

للمستثمر الحق فيما يلي :- 

أ) إعادة تصدير رأسماله المستثمر في الحالات الآتية :- 

· انتهاء مدة المشروع . 

· تصفية المشروع . 

· بيع المشروع كلياً أو جزئياً . 

· مضي فترة زمنية لا تقل عن خمس سنوات من تاريخ إصدار التراخيص بالاستثمار 

ب) إعادة تحويل رأس المال الأجنبي إلى الخارج بنفس الشكل الذي ورد به بعد انقضاء ستة اشهر من تاريخ وروده إذا حالت دون استثماره صعوبات أو ظروف خارجة عن إرادة المستثمر . 

ج) يسمح سنويا بتحويل صافى الأرباح الموزعة والفوائد التي يحققها المشروع إلى الخارج. 

د) للمستثمر الحق في استخدام الأجانب حين لا يتوفر البديل من الوطنيين. 

- وللمستخدمين الأجانب المستقدمين من الخارج حق تحويل نسبة من مرتباتهم وأجورهم وأية مزايا أو مكافآت أخرى تمنح لهم في إطار المشروع إلى الخارج. 

- وتنظم اللائحة التنفيذية الشروط والأوضاع التي يتم بموجبها تنفيذ أحكام هذه المادة . 

المادة الثالثة عشرة 

لا يخضع المشروع لإجراءات القيد في السجل التجاري وسجلي المستوردين والمصدرين وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية ضبط إجراءات التسجيل لدى الهيئة. 

المادة الرابعة عشرة 

يتمتع المشروع المقام في مناطق التنمية المكانية أو المشروع الذي يسهم في تحقيق الأمن الغذائي أو المشروع الذي يستخدم تجهيزات من شأنها تحقيق وفر في الطاقة أو في المياه أو تسهم في حماية البيئة ، من الإعفاءات الواردة في الفقرتين ( ب ، ج ) من المادة العاشرة من هذا القانون لمدة إضافية بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة بناء على عرض من الأمين وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية شروط اعتبار المشروع محققاً لهذه الاعتبارات . 

المادة الخامسة عشرة 

استثناء من التشريعات النافذة المتعلقة بالتملك يكون للمستثمر الحق في تملك الأراضي على سبيل الانتفاع وله الحق في استئجارها أو إقامة المباني عليها كما له أن يمتلك ويستأجر العقارات اللازمة لإقامة أو تشغيـل المشروع وذلك كله وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية . 

المادة السادسة عشرة 

يحق للمستثمر أن يفتح لصالح مشروعه حساباً بالعملات القابلة للتحويل لدى احد المصارف التجارية أو المصرف العربي الليبي الخارجي . 

المادة السابعة عشرة 

يجوز نقل ملكية المشروع كلياً أو جزئياً إلى مستثمر آخر بموافقة من الهيئة ويحل المالك الجديد محل المالك السابق في الحقوق والواجبات والالتزامات المترتبة عليه بموجب أحكام هذا القانون والتشريعات الأخرى المعمول بها، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية الشروط والأوضاع التي يتم بها نقل الملكية . 

المادة الثامنة عشرة 

إذا ثبتت مخالفة المستثمر لأي من أحكام هذا القانون أو اللائحة التنفيذية ينذر المستثمر المخالف من قبل الهيئة بتصحيح المخالفة خلال فترة تحدد في الإنذار فإذا لم يستجب لهذا الإنذار جاز للامين بناء على توصية من الهيئة :- 

· حرمان المشروع من بعض المزايا المقررة في هذا القانون . 

· إلزام المستثمر بتسديد مثلي ما اعفي منه . 

المادة التاسعة عشرة 

يجوز سحب الترخيص الصادر للمشروع أو تصفية المشروع نهائيا في الحالات الآتية :- 

· عدم البدء في تنفيذ المشروع أو عدم الانتهاء من التنفيذ وفقا للضوابط والشروط التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية . 

· الإخلال بالأحكام العامة الواردة في هذا القانون أو لائحته التنفيذية . 

· تكرار المخالفات . 

· وذلك كله وفقاً للإجراءات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية . 

المادة العشرون 

للمستثمر التظلم كتابياً من أي قرار يصدر في حقه بموجب المادة (1 أو المادة (19) من هذا القانون أو أي منازعات ناتجة عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه بموجب كتاب بعلم الوصول وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية الجهة التي يتم التظلم أمامها وإجراءات التظلم . 

المادة الحادية والعشرون 

يجب على صاحب المشروع :- 

· مسك الدفاتر والحسابات النظامية للمشروع . 

· إعداد ميزانية سنوية وحساب أرباح وخسائر مصدقة من قبل محاسب قانوني حسب الشروط الواردة في القانون التجاري . 

المادة الثانية والعشرون 

يكون لموظفي الهيئة الذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار من الأمين صفة مأموري الضبط القضائي لمراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وضبط واثبات المخالفات وإحالتها إلى الجهة المختصة ولهم في سبيل ذلك التفتيش على المشروعات والإطلاع على الدفاتر والمستندات المتعلقة بنشاطها . 

المادة الثالثة والعشرون 

لا يجوز تأميم المشروع أو نزع ملكيته أو الاستيلاء الجبري عليه أو مصادرته أو فرض الحراسة أو التحفظ أو التجميد أو إخضاعه لإجراءات لها نفس التأثير إلا بقانون أو بحكم قضائي وفى مقابل تعويض فوري وعادل وبشرط أن تتخذ هذه الإجراءات بصورة غير تمييزية ويحتسب التعويض على أساس القيمة السوقية العادلة للمشروع عند اتخاذ الإجراء ويسمح بتحويل قيمة التعويض بالعملات القابلة للتحويل في فترة لا تجاوز سنة وبأسعار الصرف السائدة عند التحويل . 

المادة الرابعة والعشرون 

يعرض أي نزاع ينشأ بين المستثمر الأجنبي والدولة إما بفعل المستثمر أو نتيجة لإجراءات اتخذتها ضده الدولة على المحاكم المختصة في الجماهيرية إلا إذا كانت هناك اتفاقية ثنائية بين الجماهيرية والدولة التي ينتمي إليها المستثمر أو اتفاقيات متعددة الأطراف تكون الجماهيرية والدولة التي ينتمي إليها المستثمر طرفين فيها تتضمن نصوصاً متعلقة بالصلح أو التحكيم أو اتفاق خاص بين المستثمر والدولة ينص على شرط التحكيم . 

المادة الخامسة والعشرون 

تتمتع الاستثمارات الأجنبية القائمة بموجب تشريعات سابقة عند صدور هذا القانون بالمزايا والإعفاءات الواردة بأحكامه . 

المادة السادسة والعشرون 

لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية المستثمرة والتي تستثمر في مشروعات النفط وفقاً لأحكام القانون رقم (25) لسنة 1955 أفرنجي والقوانين المعدلة له. 

المادة السابعة والعشرون 

تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة بناء على عرض من الأمين . 

المادة الثامنة والعشرون 

يلغى القانون رقم 37 لسنة 1968 أفرنجي في شأن استثمار رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية في ليبيا كما يلغى كل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون . 

المادة التاسعة والعشرون 

ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ، وفى وسائل الإعلام المختلفة ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية . 

مؤتمر الشعب العام 

صدر في : سرت 

الموافق 9 الربيع (مارس) 1996 أفرنجي

----------

